
Neo4j Bolt Driver for Go - beersigns
https://github.com/neo4j/neo4j-go-driver
======
beersigns
Interesting to see neo4j released an official Go driver. Java, Javascript,
Python, dotnet and now Go have an officially supported bolt driver.

------
st3fan
Requires CGO .. whomp whomp whomp

~~~
beersigns
Yeah, I'm lucky enough to be able to locally use the prebuilt binaries of
seabolt for OS X. I wasn't so lucky with my deployment of it, which is on an
alpine container. Definitely not a lot of fun installing the C toolchain &
compiling from source but it is doable.

The only pure go bolt driver doesn't have the full feature set but has
potential: [https://github.com/johnnadratowski/golang-neo4j-bolt-
driver](https://github.com/johnnadratowski/golang-neo4j-bolt-driver)

